# hitachi tr12 collet



## bakerscookin (Jan 14, 2011)

does anyone know if they make a 1/4" collet for a hitachi tr12? or is this not recommended? thanks


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Curt 
Try here Hitachi TR12 parts breakdown on ToolPartsDirect.com, part No956-927Z 1/4 chuck sleeve suits the M12V and the TR12 cost $7.03

Regards Harold


----------



## bakerscookin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey harold, dont know why I could not find that on my own. thanks for the help. I will give that a try.

Curt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Adapter Bushings
# 275 1/2" 1/4" $4.00ea., with free shipping

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

=========


----------

